# Good Song Ideas??



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2008)

I like to write songs accasionaly, with lyrics and guitar, but I can't think of anything to write about...
Do any of you have any ideas

Please do not ask for cube-related songs...

If you could come up with a title, a few lines, or an idea, that'd be great!

Thanks alot ahead of time


----------



## MistArts (Sep 3, 2008)

Acoustic or electric?


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 3, 2008)

Well you know, all songs are related to love, hate (Art is a form of expressing feelings, so that's more or less what humans feel ), or there are the occasional "no point" songs.
I suggest sitting in front of a sunset. That gives great inspiration.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2008)

Classical guitar...but I use for Classical AND acoutstic rock
nitrocan...duh...any less-vague ideas?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2008)

write about a favorite childhood experience, but from a 3rd person perspective.

or write something relating to or about a particular scene from your favorite movie/book.

something like that. or make up a story. songs that tell stories or about stories are always fun.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2008)

hmmm...any good story ideas??

usually, I can write a song easily...just having trouble today of thinking of ideas...


----------



## Dene (Sep 4, 2008)

How about "The Happy Clown". I saw it on Home Improvement (re-runs) yesterday; the lyrics consisted of "yea". It was nice and heavy, really cool. Let your imagination soar! Happy songs ftw!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 4, 2008)

Rage of the Quintic
Persimmon Porcupine Polka
The Ampersand Rag
Zeus Lightning
Machiavelli's Monocle
My Mis-stellated Comprehension
Holly's Happy Hippo Dance
Beyond her Boring Eyelashes
G'morn, g'day, good eve', Mr. Steve

Enough ideas?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you!!


----------

